# Old 2CV



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is a cheap one for anyone wanting a project........................

http://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/895642697.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you sure it is a project.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If the floor is ok especially where the front of the front door frame meets the floor then all the other parts are still available and easy (relatively) to fix and fit. The body panels are made from vey thin sheet steel and are hard to weld.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well they say the motor runs so assume some rust or it would have a MOT.
But at £350 it's worth that in spares.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A good few years ago now I built a totally open, 2 seater, Three wheeled kit car (Lomax Lambda) which was based on a 2CV I had enormous fun with it for many many years.

I got very good at lip reading as many pedestrians could be seen mouthing "What the **** is THAT" as I drove past. I usually waved. 

It was a bit chilly in the winter so I bought a proper flying jacket (still got it) along with a leather flying helmet an a set of Mk8 Goggles. Biggles lived !!!!

Half the fun was sourcing various "extras" from scrap yards. A flip top chrome filler cap from a Spitfire, tail lights from an A35, seats were small dickie seats from the back of a 7 seater Citroen estate, the gear change from a Citroen GS as were the dials, plus a whole load of other stuff I cannot remember now.

I have some pictures some where, if I can find them I will post them on here.

A 2CV is very basically OVER engineered, the engine is totally and utterly burst prrof. The valve springs were so weak that you got valave bounce long before the revs got anywhere near critical. if I remember all the basic tasks could be done with 10mm, 13mm and 17mm Spanner, a Philips screwdriver and a bit of ingenuity.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Piccies !!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe you could have improved on this one Andy. Also a 3 wheeler..................................................Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

None too sure it would comply with ANY regulations in the UK though !!!

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This sticker is mandatory for all 2CV's to prevent break ins. :wink2:

Pete


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Excellent, Ploddy, looks and sounds a complete hoot. I can imagine you and your colleagues had many a laugh over that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Superb Andy! Want one!

If its based on a 2CV though how come its a three wheeler or looks like it is?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Having scrapped and rebuilt a lot of these models. my main observations are that the floorpan is prone to rust in all four corners and that the quality of this now ageing steel bodywork could be far from sound. The mechanical parts including the suspension were usually better, however I did buy two of these once that were both driven to my home for £50 the pair, so perhaps the price is a negotiable.
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Superb Andy! Want one!
> 
> If its based on a 2CV though how come its a three wheeler or looks like it is?


One of the curved swinging arms at the rear is reversed to curve in rather than out so the wheel is moved over to the centre the other swinging arm is left off.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomax_(auto)

More explanation and pics.

https://localmotors.com/nick_ricci/lomax-223-citroen-2cv/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just about every necessary panel including new floorpans are available and very easily fitted.

http://www.2cvcity.co.uk/2cv-body-panels/2cv-repair-panels/2cv-bulkhead-floors-and-sills.html

It should be quite possible to build an almost completely new 2CV if you wanted to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Just about every necessary panel including new floorpans are available and very easily fitted.
> 
> http://www.2cvcity.co.uk/2cv-body-panels/2cv-repair-panels/2cv-bulkhead-floors-and-sills.html
> 
> It should be quite possible to build an almost completely new 2CV if you wanted to.


I drive past them two or three times a week


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

These lads will build you a new one http://2cvmeharifactory.com/en/citroen-2cv/new-2cv/

or a new Mehari if you prefer that.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I drive past them two or three times a week


And I bet you never realised how much stuff they stocked.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Leeds lad is a good bloke. He's half the price of the Cassis shops, even with the club discounts, for some stuff, gearboxes especially. There's a Cassis shop in the UK but the crafty buggers were charging the catalogue price for stuff only in pounds last time I asked, a nice rip off I reckon.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tugboat

Somewhere I actually have a picture of myself and crewmate, in uniform, sat in it with a blue light on the bonnet. I will try hard to find it 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Tugboat
> 
> Somewhere I actually have a picture of myself and crewmate, in uniform, sat in it with a blue light on the bonnet. I will try hard to find it
> 
> Andy


Oh yeah please do, it'll be my Chrissie pressy > >


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

*Found them !!*

I'm the one with the beard !!!

We never plucked up the courage to actually take it out onto the road whilst in uniform :wink2:

Having said that the kit manufacturers used one of the pictures in their sales brochure for a while !!!

Andy


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Just like the Dutch police used to be, only they had Porsche convertibles (,and nifty flying jackets!)

Malcolm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks very tidy mate. A hint of BMW in the grill maybe.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Brilliant. Imagine seeing that in your rearview mirror!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd have to have passed it first.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What with that and a LE Velocette a force to be reckoned with Andy.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say that, for the five years and about 18K miles I did with it, it was, without doubt, THE most fun toy I have ever owned !!

It was surprisingly quick but it weighed less than 500Kg. The 602 CC's would propel it along at a pretty respectable rate, It also handled well because of its very low centre of gravity, having said that if the road surface was bumpy it could get "interesting" with a single rear wheel when cornering with enthusiasm !!!

I used it all year, often using it to commute the 17 miles to work. Flying jacket, leather helmet and goggles were essential though !! Because the cockpit was so small it was pretty snug. Mrs Plodd and I took great pleasure in taking it out for a spin on sunny winters days, it never ever failed to put a huge smile on our faces

I eventually sold to a chap in Cheltenham, he then sold it on again to someone in either Florida or California, if it was still in this country I would make every effort to get my hands on it again!! Boy I really miss Meep-Meep !! (Our children named after the Road Runner in the Bugs Bunny Cartoons, I even had a small Meep-Meep decal on the side.)

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I use my Mehari every day too Andy, though it does have a canvas top and doors. I weakened and fitted a heater last winter here in Spain. It weighs 550kgs and is also a 602cc.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A top AND doors? 

You old softy :smile2:

REAL men don't need either

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've led a sheltered life.


----------

